# Alternative to CA Glue finish??



## Johnny D (Oct 31, 2016)

My question is to the veteran turners on this site...............I am looking to put an ultra high gloss finish on my wooden pens without using ca, lacquers, epoxy. I would like to use something a little safer that stays durable for a long time. (Maybe some kind of wax or oil or urethane that can really be buffed to a glass like shine) Is there anything out there that can do this?


----------



## edstreet (Oct 31, 2016)

100% Stabilized wood and by that I mean nothing BUT wood on the pen needs nothing for a finish.  Sand and polish.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 31, 2016)

Johnny D said:


> My question is to the veteran turners on this site...............I am looking to put an ultra high gloss finish on my wooden pens without using ca, lacquers, epoxy. I would like to use something a little safer that stays durable for a long time. (Maybe some kind of wax or oil or urethane that can really be buffed to a glass like shine) Is there anything out there that can do this?




Hello Johnny

Your key words are HIGH GLOSS

I do not want this to sound harsh in any way but have no other way to put it. We have beaten this horse to a pulp. Here is just the beginning of many threads on the subject and if you put your exact words from your title in the search box you will get a ton of hits and threads to people have tried and they give their reasons and findings. Good luck and happy reading. 

Again take this as an informative reply and not condescending in any way. Please

www.penturners.org/forum/search.php...hotoplog_searchquery=alternative+to+CA+finish


----------



## donstephan (Oct 31, 2016)

A first trial using Pratt & Lambert 38 gloss alkyd varnish, as a wiping varnish, was very encouraging.  I hope to make another six or eight wooden body pens later this month and revise my notes.  A few months ago I listed the steps I used for applying EnduroVar water borne urethane, and the finish seems durable.  Alongside the first batch of P&L 38 pens though the EnduroVar didn't look as clear.  One drawback of P&L 38 is that, due to environmental regulations,  it may not be available in all states.  Another drawback is that while three coats can be applied per day my first test needed about 10-12  coats to build to gloss.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Johnny,

    The answer to your question is no.   

In my experience.  

To Ed's, comment.  I agree that perfectly stabilized wood can be buffed out to a nice shine.    But I've never seen one finished that rivals a deep ca gloss.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimB (Oct 31, 2016)

You imply that ca and lacquers are not safe. Why do you think that and what do you consider safe?


----------



## bgio13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Check out the tutorial "pen finishing dipping method" by Les Elm in the library under Finishing. His pens have some of the nicest finishes I've ever seen. I have been working on my own "dipping method" using a different product. Here is a Cocobolo Triton using my method, hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## Johnny D (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi JT. No offense taken. I am new to the site, and I probably should have looked at the older threads on here before I asked the question. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Johnny D (Nov 1, 2016)

I kind of feel the same way Dan. I have not been able to find anything that comes close to a ca finish. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Johnny D (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Bill. Your pens look great!


----------



## Johnny D (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the input Ed.


----------



## Johnny D (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for your input Don.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Sep 15, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, and don't know if you found an alternative or not, but this link might interest you

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/simple-non-ca-shiny-finish-150468/


----------

